# Itty bitty Natsumi's Spaying Thursday.... Soooo worried



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello please forgive me in advance as I'm a worry wart mama! My tiny baby Natsumi is getting spayed this thursdays and I know I have been through with these before with my 4 chis that passed away I missed them it still hurts when I see their pictures and old stuff I find in the house hidden and I find them after 3 yrs sinced they all passed at the age of 20 wonderful years ...

Ok back to my Natsumi ... Her spaying is this thursday and I know I spoked to the vet tech so many times and asked about food and water and not what to give to make sure since it's been 3 years ... No food the day before after 10 pm just water is fine no Nutrical the day before so I will not even given the coconut chips the day before just to be safe .... Now my question is when do I give her Nutrical when She gets home? I asked since some of you just had their baby spayed recently ... Pls let me know what else to do ... So sorry for rumbling Im just freaking out and worried since she's only 2lbs on and off but since I gave her Nutrical she finally stayed at 2lbs thats the weight my vet will only spay her 2lbs and up no less ... They will reweight her again to double check that day


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

How old is she? Two pounds is so teeny. Is the vet keeping her overnight after the spay? My vet insisted my puppy stay overnight after her spay and I had such a hard time with it. I'm pretty sure her diet can go right back to normal immediately after recovering from the anesthesia. Good luck and I'm sure she will do just fine.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lola's mommy8 said:


> How old is she? Two pounds is so teeny. Is the vet keeping her overnight after the spay? My vet insisted my puppy stay overnight after her spay and I had such a hard time with it. I'm pretty sure her diet can go right back to normal immediately after recovering from the anesthesia. Good luck and I'm sure she will do just fine.



Yes I know but my vet is an experienced vet on spaying little chis she's been spaying all my chis and she will not spay unless atleast 2lbs and up and Natsumi is already 3yrs old going 4 and I have to get her spayed this time for her health but Im just worried ... I have been through this before with my older chis that passed away but its been so lng since Im getting one of my firkids spayed again .... Just wanted to make sure and ready after her surgery


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She'll do fine, and so will you! It may be a day or two before her appetite comes back. That's where nutrical will help. Some of mine ate that night, others waited until the day after the spay. I syringed water into a few, as they hadn't drank. I only gave them 5 cc or so, just to 'wet the whistle' so to speak.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

susan davis said:


> She'll do fine, and so will you! It may be a day or two before her appetite comes back. That's where nutrical will help. Some of mine ate that night, others waited until the day after the spay. I syringed water into a few, as they hadn't drank. I only gave them 5 cc or so, just to 'wet the whistle' so to speak.



Oh thats a good idea I will do that thanks for the great suggestion as for Nutrical I give a pea size for her size once a day but I was told not give give the day before and the day of spaying ... Do I need to give more than once after spaying? Or just same amount once a day pea size ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She will be fine,my vet always said she would rather spay a small dog as they are easier to do.Chichi was spayed a few months go,the vets even fed her before she came home.In at 9am out at 5pm.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

michele said:


> She will be fine,my vet always said she would rather spay a small dog as they are easier to do.Chichi was spayed a few months go,the vets even fed her before she came home.In at 9am out at 5pm.




Thank You ... I hope so too


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She will do great! Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm wishing Natsumi to have a speedy recovery after her spay tomorrow. I am sure she will do fine. that is great that you have a good Vet that is very experienced with the tiny dogs.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll be thinking of you both. Let us know when she's recovering.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Natsumi will do just great. But, I know how you feel, I just went through it 2 weeks ago this Friday along with her having retained baby teeth pulled at the same time and my Carolina is just under 2 1/2 lbs. I was able to bring her home the same day in the evening, which was a relief for me. I was told to only offer her 1/2 of what she normally eats that night and then the next day we could return to her normal feeding schedule. Carolina ate and drank water that night with no problems. By Saturday afternoon you never knew she had surgery. I forgot how well they bounce back and don't appear to concentrate on pain like we do. It had been years for me too since we had to go through a spay. My thought and prayers will be with you and Natsumi for tomorrow.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Natsumi will do great! Keep us posted. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Here she is relaxing the night before her surgery


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope all goes well,for the little Munchkin


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just drop my baby off and I'm a nervouse wreck the nurses were soooo kind and assured me she's going to be ok and yeah one tooth needed to be removed sticking out but everythings ok sooo sounds good she wont have to go under again .... Waiting like crazy ... Time goes slow and making me crazy


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope she is doing well. Update us when you have a chance.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wishing her well....


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing good news about how beautifully she has come through her surgery. I've had you both in my thoughts. x


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

She is not happy she is trying to pull out her collar doughnut and she bit me 2x Im sooooo stressed and worried right now but her surgery went well and tooth extraction succesful and she needs to relax but shes been walking around and going nuts removing the collar ugh!!! So worried just gave her nutrical and some water from the dropper


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

She has not bitten me ever and she just did for the 1st time twice!!!! Please can someone help me and let me know what to do thanks


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Natsumi2014 said:


> She is not happy she is trying to pull out her collar doughnut and she bit me 2x Im sooooo stressed and worried right now but her surgery went well and tooth extraction succesful and she needs to relax but shes been walking around and going nuts removing the collar ugh!!! So worried just gave her nutrical and some water from the dropper





Natsumi2014 said:


> She has not bitten me ever and she just did for the 1st time twice!!!! Please can someone help me and let me know what to do thanks


I am glad to hear that the surgery and tooth extraction went well. but, sorry she is not happy and tried to bite you :-(. 

can you take the collar off and just watch her for awhile. if she doesn't bother her inscision site, she may not have to have it on... Tootsie never needed it and neither did Latte when she got spayed. 
Maybe you could sleep not too far away from her tonight to keep a closer eye on her ...


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

I removed it awhile ago and she tried to lick it ugh! And hubby said just put it back since licking will get it infected ... I know we need to keep her from licking it but she tries and I tried to comfort her and she bit me Im so confused never had this kind of situtation before with my other girls hope she will heal fast and she is just walking like she didnt had surgery done


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Poor baby! She is just stressed. Have you tried to take the collar off? Is she messing with her stitches?! Corona didn't at all so I was lucky.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry I posted this as you were saying she is licking it.....hopefully she'll fall
Asleep
Soon and wake up happy!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i know its earlier where you are. your in California. Is the animal hospital still open ? maybe they can give you a pill to make her sleepy ... just a thought

( or if you could get an ok to give her something like childrens benedryl to make her sleepy ... that's just a thought too )


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

I know she is in pain and stressed and I cant do anything they gave her pain meds for 3 days since they gave her the shot that will last tom still I know she feels uncomfortable and in pain poor baby now I removed the collar again and just wrapped her in a blankie to settle her down and Im just holding her ... Now I just have to hold her like this for atleast a week he he he


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

elaina said:


> i know its earlier where you are. your in California. Is the animal hospital still open ? maybe they can give you a pill to make her sleepy ... just a thought
> 
> ( or if you could get an ok to give her something like childrens benedryl to make her sleepy ... that's just a thought too )


Thank You for the suggesttion unfortunately 

I hate chemical meds unless its necessary I try to use herbs and natural remedies ... So I just put 3 drops of lavender 100plant oil in one of her luvies and it looks like its helping she's calming a bit so hopefully she will sleep through tom til afternoon


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

good. glad it sounds like she is relaxing more and hopefully she'll just want to sleep and not bother her incision.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

As long as Im holding her she will not lick it but once I leave her in her crate she tries ... I will try my best to hold her as much as I can since I have 3 kids it's gonna be a tough one lol crossing fingers everything turns out well heals faster no infection


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you got a jumper you could put on her while the collar is off ? That collar looks so heavy for her little neck


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if doggie diapers might cover the incision? Just wondering.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers ... So far she is doing well , she started her amoxicillin this morning every 12hrs 2x a day for her pulled tooth and Metacam 1x a day for pain for her spaying she is eating a bit I mashed he dry kibble with coconut chips mixed in seems to work shes eating it a bit and gave her Nutrical pea size today ( she gets a pea size once daily from my calculation of her weight on the tube ... Pls correct me if Im wrong I dont want to give her the wring amount thanks!)


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

So glad to hear her surgery went well and she's home. Hopefully, all will return to normal in a few days.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sorry! When Beverly was spayed I bought her a cone but she was so upset that I took it off and just kept her near me until it was safe. She licked a tiny bit but never opened her stiches. I hope it gets better!


----------

